# Big Band Music



## BeverlyAnne (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi All.

I just joined Talk Classical and wondered if anyone else here has an interest in Big Band Music? Next to classical, this is my favorite genre, with favorites being Glenn Miller, Tommy Dorsey, Benny Goodman and Harry James.

BeverlyAnne


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Sure! The ones you listed are also my favourites. 


















Best regards, Dr


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm a big fan, both to hear and to play.

When I was a teenager, I was in a dance band that played all their old hits for people my parents' age, and I loved watching them dance. The rock bands I was in didn't pay much, but the Big Band dances always paid well, the dancers always were deeply appreciative of us, and they usually fed us.

I was privileged to know a few musicians from that era, like one man who had all the bands he played in engraved on his trombone, including Glenn Miller. Another hung out at the musicians' union in the late '40s and played with whoever needed him, which was everybody. He even turned down a gig with Guy Lombardo on principle (Exclaiming, "I'm not playing for Guy Lombago!")

I even got to see Harry James live. He wasn't in his prime, but he still knew how to swing. His arrangement of Moten Swing always gets me on the edge of my seat. [That reminds me; I need to get to Amazon and download it.]

My particular favorite band of the the white groups is Woody Herman. Even up to the '70s, he was a great showman and had great musicians.

Disneyland used to feature big bands in the Carnation pavilion, and as a young man I was able to sit 10 feet away from the greatest bands and players - bands like Count Basie, Duke Ellington, Stan Kenton, and, of course, Woody. Count Basie's audiences were always fun - totally engaged and interactive.

I could go on and on, but I guess you get the picture.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2013)

Stan Kenton was a favorite of mine this clip is not bad but nowhere as good as the band was in the 50s


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Andante said:


> Stan Kenton was a favorite of mine this clip is not bad but nowhere as good as the band was in the 50s


But much hairier.

Yeah, the '50s group was a monster.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2013)

*@Manxfeeder * what instrument did you play??


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I _love_ this one. I've played it at a million dances and wish I could play it at a million more.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Andante said:


> *@Manxfeeder * what instrument did you play??


Saxophone - lead alto. And wow, there's nothing like playing a beautiful melody with four guys in harmony under you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2013)

I replied before your above post hence the edtit :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Here was another super group from the late '50s: Quincy Jones' Big Band. Phil Woods is one of the best lead alto saxes there ever was and an incredible soloist.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I love Ellington's later suites such as the Far Eastern and Such Sweet Thunder (based on Shakespeare) and the later version of Black, Brown and Beige. And The Atomic Mr. Basie album (originally just called 'Basie' or 'E=MC2') is literally a blast - Neal Hefti was at his most inspired here.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> The Atomic Mr. Basie album (originally just called 'Basie' or 'E=MC2') is literally a blast - Neal Hefti was at his most inspired here.


That album was huge. I remember once on the old Steve Allen show, coming back from a commercial, they broke in with Steve Allen, Gloria Loring, and Pat Harrington spontaneously scat-singing the shout chorus from Fantail. That was way cool.

And then there was Jerry Lewis' famous pantomime to Blues in Hoss' Flat. Different album, different arranger, but the same Atomic Band.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Here's Benny Goodman playing a fugue.






And another Big Band tribute to the classics.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> I love Ellington's later suites such as the Far Eastern and Such Sweet Thunder (based on Shakespeare) and the later version of Black, Brown and Beige.


I'm a big fan of Ellington's players - Johnny Hodges, Harry Carney, etc. - but I never could get into their ensemble playing, and that's kept me back from a lot of his major compositions. I'm pulling up Such Sweet Thunder, and let's see if I feel differently now.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I hope it gets the thumbs-up, Manxie. Perhaps you (or Andante?) would be kind enough to suggest a couple of Kenton albums (or a decent compilation) from the 50s/60s while you're thinking about it - the man's output was quite large so I wouldn't really know where to begin. I'd prefer purely instrumental stuff. Thanks.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't know if all are Big Band but I love these Jazz Groups:
Benny Goodman, Duke Ellington, Louis Prima, Glenn Miller and Bob Crosby and Gershwin.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Stan Kenton especially, but also Glenn Miller and Benny Goodman. I also like Benny Bennet, though his music is more "Latin" than straight big band.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> Here's Benny Goodman playing a fugue.


Actually I much prefer the Goodman small groups but that is off topic, Goodman was trained in classical music so his fugue clip is quite appropriate one of his albums that I have but not played for years is (if I have the title right) Benny Goodman at Carnegie What a gig that must have been


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a moderate collection of Big Band vinyl. Artie Shaw is probably my go to Big Band performer.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> I have a moderate collection of Big Band vinyl. Artie Shaw is probably my go to Big Band performer.


Jazz writer Dave Dexter, Jr., said of Artie, "He never made a poor record in all the years he recorded."


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> I hope it gets the thumbs-up, Manxie. Perhaps you (or Andante?) would be kind enough to suggest a couple of Kenton albums (or a decent compilation) from the 50s/60s while you're thinking about it - the man's output was quite large so I wouldn't really know where to begin. I'd prefer purely instrumental stuff. Thanks.


As far as albums, I was heaviest into Kenton in the '70s, so I'll have to think about that one as far as the '50s band. He did cover quite a range, from his big band to his neophonic phase to his downright weird phase (City of Glass).

_New Concepts of Artistry in Rhythm_ seems to cover the entire range of his band. It starts with a corny intro "This is an Orchestra," which highlights Kenton's pretentiousness. "You Go To My Head" is one of the weird Bob Graettinger arrangements (actually, I'm a fan of Bob, maybe because he was from my hometown). And avoid "Lonesome Train" -- a failed attempt at vocal ennui (pardon my French). But the rest shows the band as it was - loud, cool, and everything in between. Gerry Mulligan contributed two Birth-of-the-Cool styled compositions, and "23N-82W" and "Taboo" show Kenton's obsession with Cuba.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Manxfeeder said:


> Here's Benny Goodman playing a fugue.


I still remember the subject of this fugue though I have not listened to it for a rather long time.  Thanks!

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for the thread BeverlyAnne. Les & Larry Elgart, and Jackie Gleason Orchestra are my favorites. :tiphat:


----------



## BeverlyAnne (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for their wonderful responses to my initial posting. It feels great to know that I'm not alone in my love of Big Band. I think this directly correlates to my love of classic films (from the silent era up to the late 1940s) Oh to have lived in the 1930-40s when such music was live and available 24 hrs a day, instead of having to rely on records, cds, internet radio stations and computers. Right now I'm listening to a Swinging Standards radio station on my tv and they're playing Spotlite by Coleman Hawkins.

By the by I do think I could easily get addicted to jazz as well, seeing it's close relationship with Big Band.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

BeverlyAnne said:


> Thanks to everyone for their wonderful responses to my initial posting. It feels great to know that I'm not alone in my love of Big Band. I think this directly correlates to my love of classic films (from the silent era up to the late 1940s) Oh to have lived in the 1930-40s when such music was live and available 24 hrs a day, instead of having to rely on records, cds, internet radio stations and computers. Right now I'm listening to a Swinging Standards radio station on my tv and they're playing Spotlite by Coleman Hawkins.
> 
> By the by I do think I could easily get addicted to jazz as well, seeing it's close relationship with Big Band.


Yes indeed. You might like, "Hellzapoppin" (1941).

http://hellzapoppin.weebly.com/about-hellzapoppin.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> Yes indeed. You might like, "Hellzapoppin" (1941).


Now now don't get carried away


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I have quite a lot of Big Band stuff actually as I am a fan of classical and jazz. Also a fan of classic films of the 30s and 40s and I don't think you can be a fan of films of that era and not enjoy Big Band. My favorite is Artie Shaw but I love so many of them it would be impossible to list all I like.

Kevin


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

Kevin Pearson said:


> I have quite a lot of Big Band stuff actually as I am a fan of classical and jazz.
> 
> Kevin


 Me too! but I must admit I am more into the small Jazz ens MJQ, Brubeck etc and in the classical I go for Chamber over orchestral.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> Thanks for the thread BeverlyAnne. Les & Larry Elgart.


How could I forget Les and Larry? Such a unique sound and great arrangements.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Sad news: The last surviving member of Glenn Miller's band, Paul Tanner, died. In addition to Glenn Miller, he played trombone with Tex Beneke, Henry Mancini and Arturo Toscanini. Plus he played on the Beach Boys' Good Vibrations.

He also taught at UCLA, one of his graduates being my high school band director, who convinced him to be a guest performer at one of our spring concerts. He was a great musician - we couldn't keep up with him - and a class act, from what I remember. He even regarded our tender ears - or maybe that of our parents - and for our concert's sake renamed _Love For Sale_ to _Amour a Vendre_.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

LB, that reminds me of the guy that started that genre. Even though it's a studio supergroup, it's still a big band.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

LB reminded me also that big bands aren't dead. That young sax player is smoking.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Here's another New York supergroup, this time from New York, playing live, the Thad Jones/Mel Lewis Orchestra. If you don't like piano solos, the ensemble starts at 3:06. Jerome Richardson leads the saxes on the soprano, which gives a nice sound to the section.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Just to let you know that there is still very good Big Band music being made today. You should check out Christian McBrides Big Band album called _The Good Feeling_. It's phenomenal!










Kevin


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Don Ellis*

The one big band that no one has mentioned yet that I was a big fan of was Don Ellis. One of his most successful opus was the soundtrack to the _French Connection_.

He died of a heart attack in 1978 when he was only 44.

I found these two samples of his orchestra when they appeared at the 1977 Montreux Jazz Festival.











He would employ many unusual time signatures. The following is a passacaglia that employs the following pattern 33 222 1 222: 




If you are not familiar with his works I hope you find his music interesting.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Buddy Rich*

There is also Buddy Rich. The following is an amazing drum solo:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I like Don Ellis, Gil Evans, George Russell, Either/Orchestra, Carla Bley, John Hollenbeck, Pierre Dorge & New Jungle Orchestra.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Maynard Ferguson*

And finally my man Maynard Ferguson doing Birdland .


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

arpeggio said:


> If you are not familiar with his works I hope you find his music interesting.


How could I miss that one? He was so much fun live, at least except for the time I brought a lovely young girl to one of his concerts, and his conga player got down off the stage, came to our row, and sat down next to her. He was supposedly listening to the sound of the band, but still, he was too close for comfort.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Here's another current big band.

I knew Gordon Goodwin when he was in high school. He was a monster alto sax player - I never heard him make a mistake - and a creative composer, even back then. Now he's playing - piano? Wow, that's talent.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

starthrower said:


> I like Don Ellis, Gil Evans, George Russell, Either/Orchestra, Carla Bley, John Hollenbeck, Pierre Dorge & New Jungle Orchestra.


I wish I knew more that I do. That is why I love this thread. You gave some new groups to check out.

There is also the One O'clock Lab Band from North Texas State. One the finest university groups:






We are lucky in Washington. All of the service organizations have great jazz bands: Airmen of Note, Navy Commodores and the Army Blues. The Marines have a big band composed of members from the main concert band. They have the most awsome jazz french horn player I have ever heard. At a concert he took several rides and blew my away.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

arpeggio said:


> I wish I knew more that I do. That is why I love this thread. You gave some new groups to check out.


Either/Orchestra is one of the finest unknown ensembles I've ever heard. They're from Boston. Great players and writers. A good introduction would be the 2 CD set Across The Omniverse, which features rare live and studio tracks spanning their first 10 years.

John Hollenbeck is a very creative drummer/composer from Binghamton. NY. I recommend his album Eternal Interlude, or the brilliant 2 disc set, Shut Up And Dance.

New Jungle Orchestra are from Denmark. These folks are a blast to listen to. Very exhilarating music with a sense of humor and virtuoso musicianship. Their leader Pierre Dorge is a guitarist with an instantly identifiable sound. I recommend Music From The Danish Jungle for starters, or Giraf, featuring the late great John Tcihcai. These are the two albums that got me hooked!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

arpeggio said:


> There is also the One O'clock Lab Band from North Texas State. One the finest university groups:


I'm glad they're still at a high caliber. When I was in college, I devoured their recordings. They must be very competitive; back then, every semester had at least some changes in the lineup.

I was surprised back then that the one guy from those groups who got really well known was Lou Marini. In North Texas, he wasn't even the lead tenor sax and didn't play any solos; he played fourth tenor (the second tenor part) but did a ton of composing. It turns out he became the solo tenor in the original Saturday Night Live band; his solo is the Rush Limbaugh Friday theme. He also appears in the Blues Brothers movie as "Blue Lou."


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Lou Marini worked with Zappa too, so he must be pretty damn good. Speaking of Zappa, there's the posthumous release, Wazoo. A 20 piece ensemble recorded live in Boston 1972.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

starthrower said:


> Lou Marini worked with Zappa too, so he must be pretty damn good. Speaking of Zappa, there's the posthumous release, Wazoo. A 20 piece ensemble recorded live in Boston 1972.


I've never heard Wazoo. I do have the Grand Wazoo on LP. There's yet another big band supergroup, combined with scruffy rockers. I even transcribed Billy Byers' solo on the title track. And when someone gave me a C Melody saxophone, I was ecstatic; finally, I have a Mystery Horn! (You know, it's that thing Cleetus - aka Ernie Watts - is playing on the album cover.)


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

A so funky rendition of *The Continental*. Nat Gonella and trio warble.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Vaneyes: Les Brown had a great ensemble sound. Though in this video it sounds like they forgot to turn on the brass microphones. 

I remember on the old Steve Allen show, he always had a running gag on the name "Les Brown and his Band of Renown." If he wanted to drop someone's name, he'd turn it into a rhyme with the band's name, like "Billy Gregg and his Band of Renege."


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> A so funky rendition of *The Continental*. Nat Gonella and trio warble.


Wow, that was weird.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Can't forget Claude Thornhill. He started out just like the others, then ended up with an interesting band with some interesting arrangements. Lee Konitz, Gerry Mulligan, and Gill Evans were here - it's just a step between this and Miles Davis.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> Vaneyes: Les Brown had a great ensemble sound. Though in this video it sounds like they forgot to turn on the brass microphones.
> 
> I remember on the old Steve Allen show, he always had a running gag on the name "Les Brown and his Band of Renown." If he wanted to drop someone's name, he'd turn it into a rhyme with the band's name, like "Billy Gregg and his Band of Renege."


Re the Les Brown, yeh, sounded like a late remake...too smooth. Lots of retro bands in 50's to '70's did that...maybe adding strings and synthesizers. Bob Hope's TV show often featured the Les Brown band.

Re Nat Gonella, what a showman...long career. In The Continental w. Lew Stone Band (1934), he was just 26. I posted a 1975 vid of him with Ted Easton's Jazz Band on the 'Non Classical I'm Listening To' thread.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

From the rock end of the spectrum Alexis Korner/Peter Thorup/John Cameron's CCS (Collective Consciousness Society) bring back early 70s memories:






Also a bit partial to the Brian Setzer Orchestra:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

How about British band leaders Mike Westbrook, and Graham Collier? They did some great stuff.

I have this 1975 release by Westbrook. It's a great sounding recording with a huge variety of soloists
including John Surman. Should appeal to Don Ellis fans.


----------



## BaronAlstromer (Apr 13, 2013)

I like Count Basie, Duke Ellington, Dizzy Gillespie and Harry Arnold.
I think Basie is the real king of swing.


----------



## hello (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm not a huge fan of big band, but I dig me some Kenton.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2013)

hello said:


> I'm not a huge fan of big band, but I dig me some Kenton.


Ello Ello Hello you have chosen the best but you must give the other poor suds a chance


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

hello said:


> I'm not a huge fan of big band, but I dig me some Kenton.


I agree with Andante. Kenton is certainly my favourite, but Glen Gray, Glenn Miller, Artie Shaw and Benny Goodman also have fine back catalogues.

Frank Zappa's Wazoo band, collected on the 2007 two disc set _Wazoo_, is also a very fine big band, and one of Frank's less talked about tours (why I cannot fathom). Of particular interest on that record are the prototype instrumental parts of _Greggery Peccary_, and the rest is nothing but great playing and some very fine extended improvisation. I notice starthrower already mentioned this, but it stands up to a second (and third and fourth and fifth and so on) mention.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

My current favorite big band album is The Hearinga Suite by Muhal Richard Abrams. It's very colorful, inventive, and joyful music played by master musicians that can navigate difficult charts, improvise, and swing their butts off! I think Zappa fans and jazz heads will love this one. I got it as part of the Complete Remastered Recordings on Black Saint box set. Here's a link with some info and samples. http://www.allmusic.com/album/the-c...ordings-on-black-saint-soul-note-mw0002425925


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

starthrower said:


> My current favorite big band album is The Hearinga Suite by Muhal Richard Abrams. It's very colorful, inventive, and joyful music played by master musicians that can navigate difficult charts, improvise, and swing their butts off! I think Zappa fans and jazz heads will love this one. I got it as part of the Complete Remastered Recordings on Black Saint box set. Here's a link with some info and samples. http://www.allmusic.com/album/the-c...ordings-on-black-saint-soul-note-mw0002425925


i like it too. Also Blu blu blu is a very good album.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

BaronAlstromer said:


> I like Count Basie, Duke Ellington, Dizzy Gillespie and Harry Arnold.
> I think Basie is the real king of swing.


His band was so much fun to hear live. They were very laid back, even nonchalant, until they started playing. Marshall Royal was my favorite lead alto sax.


----------



## BaronAlstromer (Apr 13, 2013)

And the circus act that is Sonny Payne´s drum solos.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I do listen occasionally to *Earl Hines* of the 30s - here´s one, "That´s A Plenty" 



, albeit in a somewhat dry sound compared to my transfer.

Also *Jaroslav Jezek* of the 30s - he was a also a very talented Czech classical composer and made a late breakthrough in New York. Here: "Bugatti Step" 




(By the way Shostakovich´s early "Scherzo for Piano and Orchestra" op.7 seems to have some vague inspiration from such music 



)


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

BaronAlstromer said:


> And the circus act that is Sonny Payne´s drum solos.


Yeah. He kind of irritated me. He had a problem with rushing the times I saw them. I wished he would just play and not try to put on a show.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Cab Calloway, Duke Ellington, Count Basie, Benny Goodman, Don Redman, Billy May


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

This one's got to be the most catchy. It's been a long time since I first heard it, but on a cold night, I can't help but whistle it. Bob Crosby needs more credit than he gets. Solid singer like his brother, but as a bandleader, he's right up there with Paul Whiteman and Glenn Miller.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> This one's got to be the most catchy. It's been a long time since I first heard it, but on a cold night, I can't help but whistle it. Bob Crosby needs more credit than he gets. Solid singer like his brother, but as a bandleader, he's right up there with Paul Whiteman and Glenn Miller.


I have never heard it played so slowly almost a dirge This is a better speed the original by Bob Haggart & Ray Bauduc.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

^I think it was rearranged by Bob Crosby to suite the entire Orchestra. It's still Bob Haggart's song, just set up to sing to. Would've been ridiculous to sing to the original speed. It's kind of like what Louie Armstrong did with It Don't Mean A Thing, apparently The Duke approved, because he tapped the ivories on that recording as well as his own. 

That's what I love about that entire era. It was like a big respectful borrowing that was always going on. Nowadays if you even sound like somebody they want to burn you at the stake. It was always a "Let's see what I can do with that" kind of thing. Didn't matter the genre either. From Classical all the way to country, ideas were passed around. I'm sure some were bitter about it. Johnny Mercer must've enjoyed it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

I can't go along with the idea that it would have been too fast to sing or even a band to play, but that is just my view:tiphat:


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

2 albums I like:
Juan Manuel Ceruto - A Puerto Padre
Bob Brookmeyer - Get Well Soon


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Bob Brookmeyer's charts are usually "works of art".

Listen to the intro to hear what I'm saying and then jump to around the 8:35 mark to hear what he & is colleagues say.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Right now I'm into the Austrian big band, Vienna Art Orchestra. Classical fans might enjoy their album, All That Strauss.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

My favourite big band!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^^
Great stuff! I have a mini disc of that album.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Eindhoven 2013 - Performance of *Marcus Miller* and the *Metropole Orkest* during the Edison Jazz/World Awards 2013 Gala at the Frits Philips Music Centre. *Daniel Jamieson* acts as conductor.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Together with the *WDR Big Band* *Richard Bona* performs "African Songs & Tales" under the musical direction of *Vince Mendoza* at the 36th Leverkusener Jazzfestival. Another guest *Rhani Krija* is on percussions. Produced in Leverkusen Forum (2015).

Richard Bona does not only play the e-bass in a harmonic and hypnotic way , but also his singing in the language of Douala is one of his famous brand-label.






01 - Shiva Mantra [0:25]
02 - M'Bemba Mama [9:28]
03 - Manyaka o Brazil [14:50]
04 - Tough Crowd [21:44]
05 - Janjo La Maya [31:08]
06 - Indiscretions [ 41:30]
07 - Sono Mama [56:15]
08 - Slang - Punk Jazz [1:02:35]
09 - Kurumalete [1:09:28]


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

The WDR BIG BAND plays "New Mambo" under the direction of chief conductor *Bob Mintzer* (composition / arrangement). Solos are played by *Johan Hörlén* on alto saxophone and *Billy Test* on piano. Produced at WDR Studio 4 / Cologne (September 2022).






WDR BIG BAND
Johan Hörlén - Alto Saxophone
Pascal Bartoszak - Alto Saxophone
Ben Fitzpatrick - Tenor Saxophone
Paul Heller - Tenor Saxophone
Jens Neufang - Baritone Saxophone
Ludwig Nuss - Trombone
Raphael Klemm - Trombone
Andy Hunter - Trombone
Mattis Cederberg - Bass Trombone
Andy Haderer - Trumpet
Rob Bruynen - Trumpet
Wim Both - Trumpet
Ruud Breuls - Trumpet
Hans Dekker, Drums
Sebastian Nickoll, Percussion
Billy Test, Piano
John Goldsby, Bass


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

The latest album by the *Frankfurt Radio Big Band*, is an homage to Igor Stravinsky's _The Rite of Spring_, reimagined by the group's director, *Jim McNeely*, in a big-band framework and featuring the tenor saxophonist *Chris Potter*.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

BeverlyAnne said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I just joined Talk Classical and wondered if anyone else here has an interest in Big Band Music? Next to classical, this is my favorite genre, with favorites being Glenn Miller, Tommy Dorsey, Benny Goodman and Harry James.
> 
> BeverlyAnne


Hello, goodbye *BeverlyAnne*, who only made 7 posts over three days way back in 2013.

Yeah, well, I'd add *Artie Shaw* to that list.

As it turns out, I live only a mile from Artie's last residence, and only found out as there was an "estate sale" after his passing. Everything was a bit too pricey for my taste (but they _were_ giving _*authentication certificates*_ with the even _more_ expensive items), so I bought only a T-Shirt. Dusty green, with a front pocket.

He'd converted the house by adding a full-layout second floor to have a spacious studio. It was loaded with records and scores and memorabilia. And a grand piano. Large windows.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Tobias Hoffmann Jazz Orchestra: Conspiracy*


----------

